

Swoopo is a Scam Please help tell the world - ez
http://www.ezran.org/blog/2009/03/swoopo-is-a-scam/

======
noodle
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=395970>

~~~
ez
So the news has been mentioned in here before and that means we are done?
Swoopo is still running and scamming people. I guess we stay quiet until this
become big and the victims are every where. Only then we'd start complaining,
just like Madoff or pyramid scheme....

Do something, People!! Pretty sad..

~~~
noodle
its a dollar auction. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollar_auction>

the concept has been around for a long time. swoopo isn't the first, and won't
be the last.

